# Going egypt next month.........buying steroids



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

As above i'm going sharm on the 28th june for 2 months and want to bring a fe vials back with me if i can.

How and where do you buy them from? and what sort of lab do they sell out there?


----------



## Vinney (Apr 27, 2011)

am off myself in july .. id be interested in this ....


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Far as I know youll need a prescription to get them throught customs. Can you get this sorted?


----------



## Vinney (Apr 27, 2011)

Dont think you do mate..... my understanding that as long as you can prove there for personal use (ie you haven't got a suitcase full) then they have to let you through.


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

you can bring back about £150-£200 worth for personal use more than that they may get funny. Cidoteston enanthate is the best shout.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

DiamondDixie said:


> you can bring back about £150-£200 worth for personal use more than that they may get funny. Cidoteston enanthate is the best shout.


Cool. How do you buy them? chemist or something?

Also how much for a vial roughly?


----------



## Vinney (Apr 27, 2011)

i wanna try bring some anavar and HGH back ...


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

s3_abv said:


> Cool. How do you buy them? chemist or something?
> 
> Also how much for a vial roughly?


they are around £1.50/2 a vial they work well but beware of fakes , the pharmacy will try and mug u off !


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

Vinney said:


> i wanna try bring some anavar and HGH back ...


I would'nt bother with them over there all fakes, the only ones worth getting are the cidotestons and Diamond deca!


----------



## Vinney (Apr 27, 2011)

Barbell mafia said:


> I would'nt bother with them over there all fakes, the only ones worth getting are the cidotestons and Diamond deca!


might swerve it then


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

Vinney said:


> might swerve it then


Yea the diamond decas were ace got them for a score , worth twice that amount over here!


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

And a quick tip to watch out 4 is that when u enquire about AAS the over-enthusiastic Dr Ali will throw in a bunch of vials , more often than not they are fakes so u have 2 check each vial properly and line them all up! Also I went to a big pharmacy in Sharm El Sheikh's old market with a poster of kevin levrone on the back so no second guessing what was stocked inside lol! I used the pharmacist's laptop to check each of the products and compared them to the genuine version, and found out around that over 3/4 were fakes so u really need to do ur homework over there Boiz!


----------



## Lurgilurg (Aug 15, 2010)

Let me know how you got on, I'm off out there end of September


----------



## Vinney (Apr 27, 2011)

bit of an update ... i brought a load of gear back ... no probs.


----------



## Lurgilurg (Aug 15, 2010)

Vinney said:


> bit of an update ... i brought a load of gear back ... no probs.


How much around you bring back buddy, need a rough idea also what you get your hands on?. recommend any places?


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Provimest (proviron) and Cidoteston (Test Enan) is all that's worth bringing back from Egypt.. Make sure everything you buy is boxed and packaged correctly.


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

Im heading out in December, does anyone know if they sell orals like Dbol over there? and are they likely to be fakes?


----------



## Vinney (Apr 27, 2011)

Lurgilurg said:


> How much around you bring back buddy, need a rough idea also what you get your hands on?. recommend any places?


48 vials of tes e, a ton of nolva, and clomid.



Go to naama bay avenue .. there is a pharmacy on the left facing the shisha cafes .

literally cost buttons for it all ...


----------



## pete g (Feb 11, 2011)

For anybody else interested.... HCG is also a very good buy out there! Any serm's, ai's pct are all very good buys too and well worth stocking up on.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

good find mate hopefully go there some time this year


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

the vessel im on should be heading out to asia start of next year guess i will have a shopping spree when im there


----------



## Vinney (Apr 27, 2011)

Sy. said:


> Would just post it back to myself as well as taking some back.. you won't find much and what you do find, you prob won't be that over the moon about the price either.. better off in thailand


id have to say .. they had everything ..


----------

